# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  فرق " مهندسی شیمی" و " شیمی"

## stifler

سلام.

از نظر  واحدها و مبحث های درسی چقدر بین "مهندسی شیمی "  و "شیمی " تفاوت هستش؟

"مهندسی شیمی" از نظر قبولی سختتر هستش نسبت به  "شیمی " ! ( طبق کارنامه های قبولی 93 قلم چی ! )

----------


## na3r!n

*شايد بتوان تفاوت شيميست و مهندسي شيمي را اينگونه بيان داشت ، سركار شيميست بيشتر با گسترش مرزهاي دانش و بدست آوردن علم ازراه مطالعه خواص ،تركيب و ساختار ماده و تكوين و كنترل آزمايشگاهي فرايندهاي شيميايي به منظور رسيدن به يك هدف خاص ميباشد .در صورتي كه كار اصلي مهندسي شيمي بهره گيري از دانش و تكنولوژي موجود براي تكوين و توسعه فرايندها و طراحي عملياتي واحدهاي توليدي صنعتي و نيمه صنعتي است كه درآنها مواد دستخوش تغييرات فيزيكي يا شيميايي ميگردد.*

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -

چنتا از اشنایانم شیمی خوندن  بدرد نمیخوره
مهندسی خیلی خیلی بهتره

----------


## stifler

با توجه به سرچی که توی نت انجام شد ، مهندسی شیمی خیلی سرتر هستش انگار تو مملکت ما ! وزارت نفت و ... میشه امیدی داشت بهش

----------


## Parniya

> سلام.
> 
> از نظر  واحدها و مبحث های درسی چقدر بین "مهندسی شیمی "  و "شیمی " تفاوت هستش؟
> 
> "مهندسی شیمی" از نظر قبولی سختتر هستش نسبت به  "شیمی " ! ( طبق کارنامه های قبولی 93 قلم چی ! )


12 واحد فقط شیمی هسش که سه واحدشو مهندسیای دیگه اکثرا دارن ب قول استاد! شیمیستا با ازماشگاه سروکار دارن اما مهندسای شیمی با صنعت سروکار دارن و بیشتر ارتباط داره با مکانیک سیالات تا شیمی ک فقط شباهت اسمی!! دارن
+توضیحات بهتر = سرچ در انجمن  :Yahoo (94):

----------

